# Locust Blood?



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

When feeding my Bosc Monitor (BIN) I have noticed that some locusts drip large droplets of some black liquid from their mouths (the black liquid drys to be dark brown.

Also when he is eating he likes to smash the locusts onto logs and against the side of the viv which means that i now have stains of this "blood" in my viv.. its no real bother i just clean it up.

But i was wondering if anybody knew exactly what it is?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

The stuff coming out of the locusts mouths is vomit.

It does dry to look like blood, it's a defense mechanism.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

spottymint said:


> Hi
> 
> The stuff coming out of the locusts mouths is vomit.
> 
> It does dry to look like blood, it's a defense mechanism.


Oh right, thank you :thumb:

Also, do you know why when one is moulting the others will try and eat it?


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Are you providing fresh food for the locusts? Are you housing them with plenty of space?

In nature, moulting insects would normally try to avoid being too cospicuous when moulting, as they are susceptible to attack from other animals including their own species. In a livefood tub, they can't really help it.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

LFG said:


> Are you providing fresh food for the locusts? Are you housing them with plenty of space?
> 
> In nature, moulting insects would normally try to avoid being too cospicuous when moulting, as they are susceptible to attack from other animals including their own species. In a livefood tub, they can't really help it.


Yeah they have access to food 24/7 at the minute they have apple and some some type of oat cereal stuff.. I brought 200 large locusts which came in a bag and i stuck them all in a LARGE storage container box thing..they have egg cartons which are kind of stacked vertically which they spend most of their time hiding in!

I see them go up high and hang when they are moulting some hang from the boxes lid but then some fall down and then thats when the rest begin to nibble at them!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

apple isnt really any good for locusts, 
they need greens, greens and more greens 
also any that fall when moulting would prob die anyway


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

123dragon said:


> apple isnt really any good for locusts,
> they need greens, greens and more greens
> also any that fall when moulting would prob die anyway


Ohh right I will sort it out, thank you :thumb:


----------

